# Giant Boulder XL vs. XXL



## bigjackcallen4 (Aug 20, 2008)

Whats the difference between the xl and xxl, justfram size?

Im 6'6" tall andlike thisbike just need to know which will fit me better.

Also anyone know of any closeouts or good deals out there for this bike?

Thanks.


----------

